# Guns!



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a friend in Missouri who is intending to retire in Phil soon. He was asking me about the laws regarding a foreigner owning, registering and carrying a hand gun. He is also a hunter and was curious about hunting weapons laws. I had no knowledge about this, but told him I would throw it out to the experts. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> I have a friend in Missouri who is intending to retire in Phil soon. He was asking me about the laws regarding a foreigner owning, registering and carrying a hand gun. He is also a hunter and was curious about hunting weapons laws. I had no knowledge about this, but told him I would throw it out to the experts. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


It's quite simple. As a foreigner he is not allowed by law to own a firearm in the Philippines. The only exception I'm aware of is if the gun is held and only used at a range. That's not to say an unscrupulous dealer wouldn't sell you one.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I wish*



ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> I have a friend in Missouri who is intending to retire in Phil soon. He was asking me about the laws regarding a foreigner owning, registering and carrying a hand gun. He is also a hunter and was curious about hunting weapons laws. I had no knowledge about this, but told him I would throw it out to the experts. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


Something you don't want to bring here is a gun, I sold my Glock a week before I left, had it all set up with laser as part of the sites but the gun dealer back in the states gave me a fair price for it and I gave my bullets to the local police force, same spot I got my police record print out for Immigration.

You'll be sold and told up the river so to speak when things go bad, it's just one of those double standards that I've come to accept, I thought about arming the wife but so far haven't done that, maybe that's not such a good move either.

We have 3 dogs tied up in the yard, various spots at times, they sure make a difference, I have some bolo knives, heavy-duty sticks at the ready but so far we haven't had any scares yet other than family members trying to kill us.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The problem with the wife of a foreigner owning a gun is that the police are likely to assume it was the foreigner that used it anyway. You will also find that you aren't allowed to own a bolo either. Even according to the law a Filipino needs to prove that their ownership is required by there type of work i.e. a farmer etc. An office clerk would find it a bit sticky proving they should we allowed to own one. Now back to reality no one cares and no one checks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> I have a friend in Missouri who is intending to retire in Phil soon. He was asking me about the laws regarding a foreigner owning, registering and carrying a hand gun. He is also a hunter and was curious about hunting weapons laws. I had no knowledge about this, but told him I would throw it out to the experts. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


All the information that has been posted so far is correct. Possession and or ownership of a firearm is strictly prohibited. This also includes any BB gun or air-powered pistol or rifle.
Even the possession of one (1) live bullet is enough to get you deported. Believe it!

Makes us a sitting duck here without a doubt. I still miss my guns but it's just one of those things we sacrifice if living outside the US. No 2nd amendment rights here whatsoever.


Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As a european I simpathise with the anti gun laws but as we know in the Philippines unlicensed gun ownership and gun crime is rife. As usual it is the lack of enforcement that is the real problem, well unless a foreigner is involved then it becomes an opportunity to turn a peso or two.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> *snip* He is also a hunter and was curious about hunting weapons laws. *snip*


What does he intend to hunt here in the Philippines?

Most wild boars and big game are protected. 
AFAIK Legal hunting is not permitted. 
No tags or license are issued by the government.

BUT some land owners in the provinces develop and breed specific birds for hunting purposes. Scatterguns with birdshots or Air rifles are weapons used.


----------

